# [SOLVED] MW2 Full screen.



## Mr.Face (Dec 28, 2009)

This morning i wanted to play CoDMW2 again. The previous day it still worked in full screen, same settings, and there the problem is: It wont start in Full screen anymore. Singleplayer and special ops are normal and still full screen but the multiplayer wont go in full screen it have the same resolution. How can that happen and how to fix this?

Hope we can figure this out.


----------



## Raycu (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: MW2 Full screen.*

Im having the same problem exactly. I didnt change any settings. The resolution is the same and the Single Player and Spec Ops still works, just not the multiplayer. Ive tried re-installing, changing the settings to what the IW support page said and nothing worked.


----------



## arunalongin (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: MW2 Full screen.*

try to push alt-enter
that helped with me


----------



## Derek Smith3 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: MW2 Full screen.*



arunalongin said:


> try to push alt-enter
> that helped with me


Thanks SO MUCH
its been broken for months on my PC, and its nice to see such a simple solution.


----------

